# I’m tempted to leave my husband to be with lesbian lover



## wiebedj (Jun 2, 2017)

I AM having a lesbian affair with one of my work colleagues – but we’re both married. I have 2 kids and she has 1.

I’m 32 and my lover is 28. Part of me has always found women attractive. My husband knows this but he has no idea how strong my feelings are for this particular woman. He’s 34.

Our relationship began when she joined our sales team at work. I was instantly attracted to her.

We got chatting and found we had a lot in common so after a few weeks, she suggested we go for a drink after work.

I hesitated at first because I had a feeling it wasn’t going to be just a drink, but I was curious.

I dropped her back at her house afterwards but she made me park a few streets away to make sure her husband didn’t see us.

I turned off the engine and she reached over to me. We kissed and it felt so good. We now meet up regularly whenever we can. My husband works shifts so we can often have my house to ourselves.

I am slowly falling in love with her and, even though I know it’s wrong, being with her always feels so right.

She hits every spot I have. We have tried to finish it a few times but, as soon as we’re together, we can’t keep our hands off each other.

It rips us apart knowing that we are both married to other people and trying to keep our affair secret stresses me out. Deep down I know that eventually, I’ll slip up and be caught out.

I really don’t want to hurt my husband but I want to be happy.


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

Sheesh ...i swear. Why would anyone want to get married these days. You say you don't want to hurt him but when he finds out I bet you will have no problems hosing him in the divorce.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

wiebedj said:


> I AM having a lesbian affair with one of my work colleagues – but we’re both married. I have 2 kids and she has 1.
> 
> I’m 32 and my lover is 28. Part of me has always found women attractive. My husband knows this but he has no idea how strong my feelings are for this particular woman. He’s 34.
> 
> ...


This may sound strange but some husbands wouldn't consider this cheating and I know this from experience.You say he knows you find women attractive,I wonder has he guessed something is going on but isn't saying anything.
Either way you are going to have to talk about it because someone will figure out what's going on,a neighbor or a colleague.If you are willing to give up your marriage that's one thing but is your lover also willing to give up hers.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You have been trolled!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> You have been trolled!


It's a bit early in the morning for this.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> You have been trolled!


Thanks...

I looked in my bucket. I was out of minnows anyway.

I would have been forced to use jigs. Miss the mouth......they snag an anal fin....tear the flesh out of some poor and so dear... poster.

And one more upward step...... added onto my Gallows.

Swing low, Sweet Chariot..

Comin' for to carry me home...to the Elysian Fields.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

I thought calling someone a troll results in a mod a$$kicking?


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

It's the beginning of summer, so Creative Writing Class is in session.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

becareful2 said:


> It's the beginning of summer, so Creative Writing Class is in session.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

@EleGirl, how do we KNOW she's a troll? ?

I'm sorry about your situation. As a bisexual woman myself, I really truly feel for you. I sometimes have to restrain myself from flirting when I see a beautiful woman, or one who strikes my gaydar. I can only imagine the deep devastation, the anguished confusion, that you, your lover, and your husband feel right now.

It's late, so I can't really come up with a coherent answer at the moment, so try to quiet your mind and get some rest and I hope you will be back in the morning when I'll be more fit to give you advice and support.

For now I'll only say take care of yourself physically and emotionally. Practice good self-care like it's your lifeline, because it is. You don't have to decide who to be with right this instant, but honestly, it would be better for you if you could because unfortunately, the longer you wait and keep your lover and your spouse in limbo, the more hurt your spouse will be, even if you end up choosing them.

Please post a reply to this tomorrow so that I know you've not been banned, and I'll take the time to write a much more thought-out and detailed answer as to what I believe you should do.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> @EleGirl, how do we KNOW she's a troll? ?
> 
> I'm sorry about your situation. As a bisexual woman myself, I really truly feel for you. I sometimes have to restrain myself from flirting when I see a beautiful woman, or one who strikes my gaydar. I can only imagine the deep devastation, the anguished confusion, that you, your lover, and your husband feel right now.
> 
> ...


Ella, we know the person is a troll.

A sad, time wasting troll.

Please do not concern yourself about them.

They might need help. But not the kind of thoughtful, kind help you could offer.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> @EleGirl, *how do we KNOW she's a troll? ?*


How? Because mods have secret decoder rings and spy glasses that let us know what's going on. Meaning, I'm not going to expose on the open forum how I know that this is known prolific troll with many accounts on TAM that have been previously banned.

What a shame that after you were warned, you decided to waste your time pouring out all that empathy to someone who is playing games with your emotions. You were warned. So I guess that's on you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DayOne said:


> I thought calling someone a troll results in a mod a$$kicking?


HA HA......

I was warning people to not waste their time here... after the person was positively ID'd as a known troll.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> How? Because mods have secret decoder rings and spy glasses that let us know what's going on. Meaning, I'm not going to expose on the open forum how I know that this is known prolific troll with many accounts on TAM that have been previously banned.
> 
> What a shame that after you were warned, you decided to waste your time pouring out all that empathy to someone who is playing games with your emotions. You were warned. So I guess that's on you.


----------

